
Show HN: Blockchain Stamping API - altereg0
To anyone concerned in integrating blockchain functionality in their application: We have launched a very simple API. It&#x27;s still in limited access so please contact us if you are interested.<p>API Reference: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stampd.io&#x2F;api_reference&#x2F;
======
nnn1234
excellent Idea. I would recommend adding the founder Bios to the page. Also
can you comment on using Bitcoing blockchain vs rolling your own chain?

~~~
abacus76
Rolling a separate chain that would be immutable/trustless/decentralized would
require several parties mining plus a token of value (creating the incentives
for the mining as a block reward). Bitcoin's blockchain has bitcoin as such a
token. In our own chain the token we would issue would be worthless. Therefore
blockchain notary stamping is only immutable with well established valuable
token backed cryptocurrencies (such as bitcoin in our case).

Indeed founder bios is a good idea, we will work on it.

~~~
nnn1234
Thanks for the response. You state as much in the FAQs.

I will show my ignorance here but see if we can make some headway.

Your own token doesn't have to be fungible with other tokens so it doesn't
have to be worth anything.

The cost of mining therefore is just the time and electricity which you would
charge your users for.

So my question was around user cost,fungibility of your token and added stress
to the Bitcoin blockchain.

~~~
abacus76
In order for a blockchain to be decentralized and immutable one would need to
have a large spectrum of participants involved in mining. If a single party is
mining then his particular blockchain could be re-written by that single party
or any other single party with greater mining power. Therefore we tend to
believe that basing a stamping functionality on a broadly accepted token based
blockchain (such as bitcoin or ethereum) is the only way to go.

~~~
nnn1234
I am sure we are talking past each other here. I wish you the best of luck
with your idea. Please let me know If I can help in anyway.

